# Where is this spot?



## Kim

Here is a pic of what it looked like out there today. From what you can see of the numbers, can you figure out what it's near? Big Reef Donkeys on top with some quality Red Snapper, below that decent sized Red Snapper and the bottom gave up some nice Red Grouper.

I'm curious if the AJ's will still be there come August 1st. I had had enough after the third one.


----------



## JoeyWelch

That is a little NNW of the yellow Gravel area??


----------



## Kim

Nope


----------



## lobsterman

The big O.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Nope, I changed my mind. Give me a minute and I'll have the numbers.


----------



## JoeyWelch

29 25.11
87 54.95

54 miles at 200deg from Orange Beach.


----------



## Kim

Nothing gets past those jigging junkies.


----------



## jcasey

Dang Joey ! you wanna give some of us small boat people some numbers within 30 miles ?


----------



## Mike W

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 89649
> 
> 
> 29 25.11
> 87 54.95
> 
> 54 miles at 200deg from Orange Beach.


Dang son, look at him ID that spot...very nice! Mind if I ask what program is that you pulled the contours from? :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch

jcasey said:


> Dang Joey ! you wanna give some of us small boat people some numbers within 30 miles ?


The edge. Everybody go to the edge.:thumbup:


----------



## Xpac

Kim said:


> Nothing gets past those jigging junkies.


Lol true. They hog all the good stuff below to themselves.


----------



## jcasey

jlw1972 said:


> The edge. Everybody go to the edge.:thumbup:


 I was afraid you were going to say that. To the Edge we go !!


----------



## Kim

I found that spot trolling the edge for Wahoo.


----------



## Kim

I am almost tempted to give CCC the numbers to this spot to see if he is unlucky. If he can free line a big live bait and get it through that mid water pack he really would have to be unlucky in fishing.


----------



## reel sorry

Believe it or not I have fished w/in 1 nm of that spot. Very good relief. Had a another boat pull up on me last time out. Lots of AJs. Haven't caught snapper but did catch a very nice warsaw.


----------



## pilotkal

:yes:Thanks for the numbers don't know if ill ever make it out there but I like options.


----------



## CCC

Kim said:


> I am almost tempted to give CCC the numbers to this spot to see if he is unlucky. If he can free line a big live bait and get it through that mid water pack he really would have to be unlucky in fishing.


My little 19' Bay Boat won't get that far, but I bet even I could catch fish there ! :thumbup:


----------



## Kim

The bottom is at 261 feet and big business is done between 75 and 150 feet with live bait and jigs.


----------



## NoMoSurf

jcasey said:


> Dang Joey ! you wanna give some of us small boat people some numbers within 30 miles ?


Dang small boat person! you wanna give some of us extra-small boat people some numbers within 10 miles? :thumbup:


----------



## Kim

If I didn't have to have a boat ready to get underway on Friday I would be sitting out on this spot tomorrow with a big smile on my face.


----------



## reel sorry

So does anybody know what kind of structure is down there?


----------



## Kim

A lot of stuff that seems to hold fish well.


----------



## reel sorry

Could we be talking about different, albeit remarkably close/similar, reefs? Seems it would be a bit large for that type of artificial reef?


----------



## Kim

Go find Capt Bill Staff SR (ret) in Orange Beach and he can probably tell you everything that was dumped there. They just added to a good natural rocky broken bottom and turned it into an awesome reef. 

If the homing pigeon portion of your brain is active he can tell you how to get there with a heading and distance but you have to factor wind and waves. It only took me about two years of trolling around when I was in the area to find it.


----------



## reel sorry

Just PM'd you.


----------

